
Scaffold AI seeks users to join private beta - scaffoldai
https://www.scaffoldai.com/blog/seeking-beta-users
======
scaffoldai
Hello everyone, I'm Jimmy Li, co-founder and CEO of Scaffold AI. I'm super
excited to share what we've been working on for the past few months! Please
feel free to post any questions you may have about our service. We would also
appreciate any suggestions or comments. Looking forward to hearing from you!

